# Coming soon!



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

it is different now...alot different


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 3 2008, 01:36 PM~10078431
> *
> it is different now...alot different
> *


WHAT IS DAT? :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

cmon brian you know!!!!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

lunch money 2?????


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 3 2008, 01:43 PM~10078485
> *lunch money 2?????
> *


 :biggrin: HHAHAHAHA LUNCH MONEY MIGHT GET SOME CHANGES BUT I REALY NEED TO SEE WHAT YOUR UP TOO :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Mar 3 2008, 02:49 PM~10078530
> *:biggrin: HHAHAHAHA LUNCH MONEY  MIGHT GET SOME CHANGES BUT I REALY NEED TO SEE WHAT YOUR UP TOO :biggrin:
> *



u want a tour.....?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

its the back of a trike kit.. with fenders


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

very observant you are


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 3 2008, 01:50 PM~10078536
> *u want a tour.....?
> *


 :biggrin: LOL NO

MAYBE I WILL SWITCH MINE UP TOO :cheesy:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

I bet you will!!!!


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Nice!! Man of steel 1.5


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

Something for my lil one!!!
Nothing like MOS!!!


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 3 2008, 05:20 PM~10078714
> *Something for my lil one!!!
> Nothing like MOS!!!
> *


Looks good so far. Hope it makes it to Vegas this year. Although retired, I cant miss Super Show.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Mar 3 2008, 03:22 PM~10078727
> *Looks good so far. Hope it makes it to Vegas this year. Although retired, I cant miss Super Show.
> *



if it does it does...no big deal.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

:burn:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

Alot of of trikes these days lol


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

SICK BRO!!! :worship:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 3 2008, 04:20 PM~10079113
> *SICK BRO!!! :worship:
> *


Thanks bro.
and thats justthe rear of it. imagine what it looks like whole?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

the crow?


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 3 2008, 04:27 PM~10079167
> *Thanks bro.
> and thats justthe rear of it. imagine what it looks like whole?
> *


MAN I CAN JUST IMAGINE , YOU'VE GOT THE SICKEST IDEAS!! CAN WAIT TO SEE THIS!!


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 4 2008, 09:27 AM~10079167
> *Thanks bro.
> and thats justthe rear of it. imagine what it looks like whole?
> *


damn bro, this things gunna be something else :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

WHEN WILL YOU BE BUSTING OUT WITH IT, THAT WAY I WILL WAIT TILL THERE IS SOME COMP OUT THERE IN THE TRIKE SCENE


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 3 2008, 06:05 PM~10079886
> *WHEN WILL YOU BE BUSTING OUT WITH IT, THAT WAY I WILL WAIT TILL THERE IS SOME COMP OUT THERE IN THE TRIKE SCENE
> *



you say when.......


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 4 2008, 07:37 AM~10084315
> *you say when.......
> *


yes! when


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

this season? LEts go to Denver


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 4 2008, 08:11 AM~10084461
> *this season? LEts go to Denver*


My rooms our booked buddy! So I guess its on in DNEVER .


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 3 2008, 04:31 PM~10079188
> *MAN I CAN JUST IMAGINE , YOU'VE GOT THE SICKEST IDEAS!! CAN WAIT TO SEE THIS!!
> *



Thanks!! We try :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 4 2008, 08:15 AM~10084485
> *My rooms our booked buddy! So I guess its on in DNEVER .
> *




Kool!!!! You ready


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 4 2008, 08:16 AM~10084493
> *Kool!!!! You ready
> *



NOPE BUT I WILL BE READY. I WILL DROP IT OFF AT THE PAINTERS LATE NEXT MONTH :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 4 2008, 08:17 AM~10084496
> *NOPE BUT I WILL BE READY. I WILL DROP IT OFF AT THE PAINTERS LATE NEXT MONTH :biggrin:
> *



aight then. 
AZ vs. Texas


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 4 2008, 08:20 AM~10084510
> *aight then.
> AZ vs. Texas
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 4 2008, 08:20 AM~10084510
> *aight then.
> AZ vs. Texas
> *


ALREADY!!!!!!!!!!! 

I will be debuting 2 projects that show


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

POST A BIGGER PIC


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

I originally built this trike to have fun with Nate. Friendly competition. Alot has changed since that pic. We started on it in 2004. Its all metal and it was built very differently then the trikes out there. I might post more pics or you will all have to wait to see it.

Peace


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 4 2008, 08:21 AM~10084522
> *POST A BIGGER PIC
> *



Hey Danny did you check your pm's


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

pic is just fine....


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 4 2008, 08:25 AM~10084542
> *pic is just fine....
> *


a lil bit bigger would be fine. I tell you what lets give this people something to talk about. Lets both post a sneak pic not reaviling much but big enough where people can get head aches trying to figure it out. What you say


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

i am kool.
Element of surprise is what i say!!!!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 4 2008, 08:28 AM~10084561
> *i am kool.
> Element of surprise is what i say!!!!
> *



Ok. I respect that. See you in Denver bro. Good luck on the build, hope nothing stops you or me from geting to Denver


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

Same to You.
Good Luck and Lets get it On!!!


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

click on the pic then you see a bigger version :biggrin: 

looks good by the way, i already have an idea whats going look like when that opens up :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

shhhhh....its a secret.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 4 2008, 09:51 AM~10085078
> *click on the pic then you see a bigger version  :biggrin:
> 
> looks good by the way, i already have an idea whats going look like when that opens up :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

FUCK SECRETS!!!!!!!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

u wanna see it??????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 4 2008, 10:48 AM~10085534
> *u wanna see it??????
> *


why not just wait till its done to "announce" your project?


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

want you to see the progress.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 4 2008, 10:53 AM~10085562
> *want you to see the progress.
> *


Do I want to see the progress? Maybe the progress on the 12" frame you said you were going to do and really never posted any pics of. The trike Im just going to wait till you bust it out. If you want to start a progress topic on it then Im sure these other guys would appriciate that.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 4 2008, 11:01 AM~10085630
> *Do I want to see the progress? Maybe the progress on the 12" frame you said you were going to do and really never posted any pics of. The trike Im just going to wait till you bust it out. If you want to start a progress topic on it then Im sure these other guys would appriciate that.
> *



why do you worry your pretty lil head.....I dont show all my cards in my hand. There is too much time left for vegas. I show everything and the comp can go back to the drawing board.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 4 2008, 11:11 AM~10085707
> *why do you worry your pretty lil head.....I dont show all my cards in my hand. There is too much time left for vegas. I show everything and the comp can go back to the drawing board.
> *


I dont want you to think that Im picking on you but I have seen alot of topics like this and some times you never see what the finished product is and some times you do. I really dont know why some people have to brag and put out some pic of a project and call it a secret. I guess some people cant wait or something. Sometimes the builder or whoever pm's a pic to someone and ends up sending that pic to everyone. That happened a few times already. I guess I just like it when stuff just shows up out of nowhere. Good luck on all your projects. 

Revelation coming in 2008

Ill-Matic- coming soon

Doors- 2008

IRON MAIDEN- 2009


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 4 2008, 11:19 AM~10085774
> *I dont want you to think that Im picking on you but I have seen alot of topics like this and some times you never see what the finished product is and some times you do. I really dont know why some people have to brag and put out some pic of a project and call it a secret. I guess some people cant wait or something. Sometimes the builder or whoever pm's a pic to someone and ends up sending that pic to everyone. That happened a few times already. I guess I just like it when stuff just shows up out of nowhere. Good luck on all your projects.
> 
> Revelation coming in 2008
> ...


I dont think you are picking on us......frankly I wish you did. Those other projects that are not finished thats not us.
Well this project and the others will be finished and anyone who knows us we dont show what we are working on. You never see us do that. So for once we thought we can show a lil of the trike. as for the 12" build i need to upload the pics on my computer at work. its alot easier and faster.

Revelation is the trike.
Ill-Matic 12" bike
Doors- wont say what class its in but it will be out there.


and as for Iron Maiden.......on the drawing board and doing the last details on it before it goes into production.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

2 Members: Hermanos of Peace, 51gjr


Whats up Gene.....Like the new mods on the bomb!!!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

head tube


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

sorry for the small pics.

will post more maybe more tomorrow


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 4 2008, 08:32 PM~10085387
> *FUCK SECRETS!!!!!!!
> *


:|


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

tony has seen a lil bit of it


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 4 2008, 08:27 AM~10084555
> *a lil bit bigger would be fine. I tell you what lets give this people something to talk about. Lets both post a sneak pic not reaviling much but big enough where people can get head aches trying to figure it out. What you say
> *


Why dont you post a pic and back it up dont just talk back it up :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by REC_@Mar 5 2008, 06:43 PM~10098403
> *Why dont you post a pic and back it up dont just talk back it up :biggrin:
> *




in due time my Friend!

PAtience...... :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

the rear end of the that trike remindes me of batman :happysad: :dunno:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

you mean the batmobile?


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 6 2008, 10:16 AM~10104387
> *the rear end of the that trike remindes me of batman :happysad:  :dunno:
> *


LOOKS LIKE A BOWLING BALL HOLDER?


























































LOL JUST HATING :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

its the place where i am going to put the title at!!!!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 6 2008, 01:19 PM~10104412
> *you mean the batmobile?
> *


does look BATTY...

"DARK KNIGHT"

looks fun though! :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: JUSTDEEZ,* 7UP_BIKE*


TONYO WAS LOOKING FOR YOU :uh:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

thought u would like this


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 3 2008, 02:36 PM~10078431
> *
> it is different now...alot different
> *


post more :cheesy:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

nice pics.........very nice do you have more?


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 9 2008, 10:45 PM~10125601
> *post more :cheesy:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Mar 8 2008, 02:37 PM~10121963
> *thought u would like this
> 
> 
> ...



they look kinda young. :uh:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

OH NO THE PAZ BROTHERS DID IT AGAIN!!! ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS this creation will change the Trike GAME!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Apr 14 2008, 10:08 AM~10411898
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

laughing is a sign of fear....its okay if you cry yourself to sleep at night. It okay......you cant be a tough guy all the time.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Good luck man in DENVER, I just got transfered after I finish this job to KISEME, FLORIDA something like that so I wont be showing in DENVER. Good luck to all


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 21 2008, 11:04 AM~10466506
> *Good luck man in DENVER, I just got transfered after I finish this job to KISEME, FLORIDA something like that so I wont be showing in DENVER. Good luck to all
> *




lies....lies. Thats okay if your are scared. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Apr 14 2008, 11:36 PM~10413611
> *laughing is a sign of fear....its okay if you cry yourself to sleep at night. It okay......you cant be a tough guy all the time.
> *


:tears: :roflmao: :loco: :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:|


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 21 2008, 11:27 PM~10467495
> *:|
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Hermanos of Peace, Drop'em


:cheesy:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace+Mar 6 2009, 03:31 PM~13203164-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice homie, I hope it comes out so you can do your thing again. Its going to be a masterpeice once its done. So will it be out this year? The reason im asking is cause its going to be hard to beat RESIDENT EVEL but then again you are CHAMP material and knows how to win. Hopefully I will see you in Denver, we have a couple of cars going out there. I will be debuting THE HOME WRECKER


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 6 2009, 03:39 PM~13203214
> *Nice homie, I hope it comes out so you can do your thing again. Its going to be a masterpeice once its done. So will it be out this year? The reason im asking is cause its going to be hard to beat RESIDENT EVEL but then again you are CHAMP material and knows how to win. Hopefully I will see you in Denver, we have a couple of cars going out there. I will be debuting THE HOME WRECKER
> *



thanks bro we are aiming for San bernadino!!!! 
We have some stuff up our sleaves with it......Wasnt going to finish it but my family mainly my daughters and wife keep pushing me to get it done.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

going to visit our boy Noah and Mexica!!!!
He says he is going to show us around.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 6 2009, 03:41 PM~13203235
> *thanks bro we are aiming for San bernadino!!!!
> We have some stuff up our sleaves with it......Wasnt going to finish it but my family mainly my daughters and wife keep pushing me to get it done.
> *



It not good to rush homie. Good example was my trike I built for my son. That the reason I sold it, got me a vehicle to fix up and just got him a china bike for him to ride around. Plus baseball season is here and he is into that, then football season. So its little league sport year round and slowly fixing up the lac. I had a blazer but looked liked a 5 year thing so got me this nice lac just adding my flavor to it.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

i hear you......that pic was taken awhile ago. 
Remember we do our own stuff so that help a little.

yeah having a family and a full time job keeps you and I busy but hey in these times we are blessed to have that!!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 6 2009, 03:46 PM~13203287
> *i hear you......that pic was taken awhile ago.
> Remember we do our own stuff so that help a little.
> 
> ...


GOD BLESS THAT HOMIE


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

who knows we might see you in denver


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 6 2009, 03:50 PM~13203329
> *who knows we might see you in denver
> *



Tight. Well its 5:00 here in Baytown, Texas. Have to go do my daddy do's, Baseball Practice. Talk to yall laterz.

Hey go into Krazzy Kutting topic he posted a custom grille he is doing for my lac and check it out, tell me what you think


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

will do


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 6 2009, 03:41 PM~13203235
> *thanks bro we are aiming for San bernadino!!!!
> We have some stuff up our sleaves with it......Wasnt going to finish it but my family mainly my daughters and wife keep pushing me to get it done.
> *


 :biggrin: see u there bro azteca de oro looking good with the parts u made :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 6 2009, 03:59 PM~13203401
> *will do
> *



Ok. Im back ...................... Man we had a long practice. So like I was saying, good luck and do your thang.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 9 2009, 08:12 AM~13223558
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0 the trike is looking good homie


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

thanks.......hopefully it will be ready by the end of the month


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 9 2009, 09:12 AM~13223558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Are those fenders on backwards?


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 9 2009, 10:39 AM~13224281
> *Are those fenders on backwards?
> *



no sir!! they are not


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 9 2009, 10:41 AM~13224305
> *no sir!! they are not
> *


It just looks like the flair from the fender is facing the front of the bike. But I guess I will just have to see it for myself next weekend.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 9 2009, 10:43 AM~13224319
> *It just looks like the flair from the fender is facing the front of the bike. But I guess I will just have to see it for myself next weekend.
> *



you coming to AZ next weekend???


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

also the Arizonas are not for sale


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 9 2009, 10:44 AM~13224326
> *you coming to AZ next weekend???
> *


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 9 2009, 10:51 AM~13224382
> *
> *


what you are actually leaving Cali.....its going to rain!


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 9 2009, 09:12 AM~13223558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 9 2009, 09:12 AM~13223558
> *
> 
> 
> ...



You should go ahead and edit your signature to :

LOWRIDER BIKE OF THE YEAR 2008
LOWRIDER BIKE OF THE YEAR 2009
LOWRIDER TRIKE OF THE YEAR 2009

 That bitch is coming out nice......................


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 10 2009, 06:58 AM~13234317
> *You should go ahead and edit your signature to :
> 
> LOWRIDER BIKE OF THE YEAR 2008
> ...



have to go day by day.......You can never count on winning it. Everyone has a chance and a good chance at it. So on sunday during awards thats when we find out.


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

that bitch is fuckin bad bro keep it up champ


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Mar 10 2009, 04:24 PM~13239188
> *that bitch is fuckin bad bro keep it up champ
> *




thanks!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

How's it coming along? Updates?


----------



## tnigs213 (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 9 2009, 10:39 AM~13224281
> *Are those fenders on backwards?
> *



NICE fork work!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tnigs213 (Apr 10, 2008)

woops didnt been to qoute yours sorry bout that


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jun 11 2009, 09:23 AM~14159899
> *How's it coming along? Updates?
> *



its coming along....just doing some finishing touches and making sure the detail is insane. Added some more mods to it and some secret surprises!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Hermanos of Peace, MEXICA


ALmost homie!!! Hope its ready for the showdown :biggrin: 
Its all in fun Noah!!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Jun 17 2009, 02:24 PM~14219576
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Hermanos of Peace, MEXICA
> ALmost homie!!! Hope its ready for the showdown :biggrin:
> ...


tu sabes loco its all good in the neighborhood can i take it for a ride down the blvd lol


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

we can trade and roll down vegas blvd!!!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Jun 17 2009, 02:29 PM~14219627
> *we can trade  and roll down vegas blvd!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: cool ill tell big **** to roll too will run over everybody thats gets in are way


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

yeah.....women and children watchout...the big dogs are rollin!!!
Someone better tape this so we can put it on youtube!!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

When you coming down to the 520????
Need some help homie


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:dunno: maybe next year unless i go see familia in eloy that on the outs of casa grad puro indios right there


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jun 17 2009, 02:42 PM~14219775
> *:dunno: maybe next year unless i go see familia in eloy that on the outs of casa grad puro indios right there
> *



pues hurry up homie.....we need to have a carne asada and have those indios get the fry bread ready for us!!!!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Jun 29 2009, 01:03 PM~14328923
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you guys coming to denver?


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 29 2009, 11:21 AM~14329099
> *you guys coming to denver?
> *



Idk....we have a funeral to attend the day of move in. So we will see.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 29 2009, 11:36 AM~14329249
> *
> *



yeah family is Way more important than a show and a plastic trophy.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Jun 29 2009, 01:44 PM~14329322
> *yeah family is Way more important than a show and a plastic trophy.
> *


no doubt man. i got my grampa in the hospital, might have to change plans too.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

nice project


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 29 2009, 11:52 AM~14329362
> *no doubt man.  i got my grampa in the hospital, might have to change plans too.
> *


Well our prayers are with you and your family.
Its life and sometimes there are a few bumps along the way......but you keep on going. When it comes down to it family will always be there till the end.....not a trophy or a bike. 

This build has been a long and grueling. But at the end when its all ready and my lil daughters eyes light up it is worth it.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Jun 29 2009, 11:27 AM~14329148
> *Idk....we have a funeral to attend the day of move in. So we will see.
> 
> *


People might say Im an asshole for asking or even bringing this up but its not my intentions. I just want to ask this question. I dont know all the circumstances but here goes my question. 

Usually, funerals happen three or four days after someone passes away. Its 13 days till the show. Thats a long time to wait to bury someone. Is this an unusual type of funeral or are there some kind of details that made you guys wait that long?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 29 2009, 02:57 PM~14329998
> *People might say Im an asshole for asking or even bringing this up but its not my intentions. I just want to ask this question. I dont know all the circumstances but here goes my question.
> 
> Usually, funerals happen three or four days after someone passes away. Its 13 days till the show. Thats a long time to wait to bury someone. Is this an unusual type of funeral or are there some kind of details that made you guys wait that long?
> *


your an asshole


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 29 2009, 12:59 PM~14330014
> *your an asshole
> *



x2

You must know everything that goes on huh?
LAck of respect when it comes to question why someone is not buried in that time.

:angry:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

now back to the topic.
I will post more pics I dont want to give the comp any ideas for vegas


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Jun 29 2009, 01:03 PM~14330045
> *x2
> 
> You must know everything that goes on huh?
> ...


I already said that was not my intentions. I just thought it was odd. Do you mind if I ask you what religion you are in?


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

my lil ones bike









She saw her older sisters trike and she wanted something.
Had this in storage had built it more than ten yrs ago. just added the hearts.









crown


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Jun 29 2009, 12:00 PM~14329420
> *Well our prayers are with you and your family.
> Its life and sometimes there are a few bumps along the way......but you keep on going. When it comes down to it family will always be there till the end.....not a trophy or a bike.
> 
> ...


  X2


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 29 2009, 01:13 PM~14330120
> *I already said that was not my intentions. I just thought it was odd. Do you mind if I ask you what religion you are in?
> *



it would have been better to send a pm and ask. Not make a comment like that. 
When you lose someone in the family the pain is still there and when asked a question like that especially from someone I do not know it seems that those are your intentions. So lets drop that subject and move on. 


Waiting on some more stuff from the plater so hopefully today they are ready so i can put some of the parts together.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

some older pics


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

Trike is looking tight   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Jun 29 2009, 11:33 PM~14330317
> *some older pics
> 
> 
> ...


Bustin out in Denver? :dunno:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 29 2009, 04:20 PM~14332044
> *Bustin out in Denver? :dunno:
> *



DOnt know yet. if not oh well


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

some parts that just came in from the chrome shop


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

cant wait till this one busts out


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 30 2009, 08:57 PM~14341086
> *cant wait till this one busts out
> *


x2 :0


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 30 2009, 12:06 PM~14341165
> *x2  :0
> *


ME too :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Jun 29 2009, 01:29 PM~14330270
> *it would have been better to send a pm and ask. Not make a comment like that.
> When you lose someone in the family the pain is still there and when asked a question like that especially from someone I do not know it seems that those are your intentions. So lets drop that subject and move on.
> Waiting on some more stuff from the plater so hopefully today they are ready so i can put some of the parts together.
> *


true i fill u bro my sis pass away on the 4th of june its still hard to know that shes gone.....


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 30 2009, 12:35 PM~14341432
> *true i fill u bro my sis pass away on the 4th of june its still hard to know that shes gone.....
> *


Sorry to hear that. I cant imagine losing a sibling. I love my brothers and sister alot. Gotta keep your head up


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Jun 30 2009, 12:41 PM~14341480
> *Sorry to hear that. I cant imagine losing a sibling. I love my brothers and sister alot. Gotta keep your head up
> *


yup thanks bro ..... cant wait to see that trike done


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 30 2009, 12:43 PM~14341496
> *yup thanks bro ..... cant wait to see that trike done
> *



me too have some more tricks up our sleeves.....lets say it will change the game :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Jun 30 2009, 11:47 AM~14341527
> *me too have some more tricks up our sleeves.....lets say it will change the game :biggrin:
> *


im a believer :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 30 2009, 12:49 PM~14341553
> *im a believer :biggrin:
> *



Amen brother!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

Also just to let all the az riders know....we will be hosting a toy drive/food drive in november. We will be giving out awards and have raffles for a few items. Will post the flyer as soon as it is done!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

Have some more goodies coming in today will post pics hopefully tonite or tomorrow.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Jul 1 2009, 09:59 AM~14351607
> *Have some more goodies coming in today will post pics hopefully tonite or tomorrow.
> *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Any updates on this........... Cant wait to see it


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jan 11 2010, 11:27 AM~16254654
> *Any updates on this........... Cant wait to see it
> *




yeah....but you will have to go to phx.
It should be ready to go by then.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Jan 11 2010, 11:28 AM~16254673
> *yeah....but you will have to go to phx.
> It should be ready to go by then.
> *


Guess I will wait, I had plans on going but rather spend the $ on the car. Someone will post pics i hope. How were your holidays?


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jan 11 2010, 11:29 AM~16254688
> *Guess I will wait, I had plans on going but rather spend the $ on the car. Someone will post pics i hope. How were your holidays?
> *



they were pretty good...and yours?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Jan 11 2010, 11:31 AM~16254704
> *they were pretty good...and yours?
> *


Wonderful...... Found out for x-mas that I was going to be a dad again


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jan 11 2010, 11:33 AM~16254740
> *Wonderful...... Found out for x-mas that I was going to be a dad again
> *



WOW....well thats a gift you wont forget. Congrats on the new addition.....your name says it all.....dropem! :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Jan 11 2010, 01:09 PM~16255671
> *WOW....well thats a gift you wont forget. Congrats on the new addition.....your name says it all.....dropem! :biggrin:
> *


No mames................ that will be #2 homie. Thanks though bro!


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Boy, sure glad I am going to phx. and that i sold my air trike.

Can't wait to see this trike.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Jan 11 2010, 09:28 PM~16254673
> *yeah....but you will have to go to phx.
> It should be ready to go by then.
> *


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

so it will be lunch money, revelation and resident evil at the show.
Bank roll and maybe some other hard hitting bikes in Phx


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Jan 12 2010, 07:21 AM~16264737
> *so it will be lunch money, revelation and resident evil at the show.
> Bank roll and maybe some other hard hitting bikes in Phx
> *



are they having a chopper class this year? :biggrin: J/P Tony!


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Jan 12 2010, 07:21 AM~16264737
> *so it will be lunch money, revelation and resident evil at the show.
> Bank roll and maybe some other hard hitting bikes in Phx
> *


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

any updates?


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Nov 22 2010, 12:29 AM~19130222
> *any updates?
> *


Nope, its a secret.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 23 2010, 04:21 PM~19145764
> *Nope, its a secret.
> *


ok, is this done yet lol


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

TTT for the Paz Bros. Can't wait to get my project started :biggrin:


----------

